# Yambeka audio question



## celsing77 (Aug 15, 2008)

Has anybody picked up the 7.0 system? I was looking for a cheaper system for my main room. Thanks Chris.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Chris...

My brother owns a set... 5.1, but he only uses the fronts. He likes them well. I know a few other have purchased them as well... maybe they will chime in.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Here you go ... read this review about  Yambeka 7.0  :T


----------



## celsing77 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the input, I just read the review sounds like this might be what I'm looking for.


----------

